# [YouTube] Modern Warfare 2 Xbox 360 gameplay videos



## CoreXE

YouTube- Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Weapons Gameplay - Xbox 360


----------



## Vermillion

That first sniper montage has got me psyched for the game. lol


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

uh belongs in PC gaming, this isn't news.


----------



## Swiftes

Nice montage, the sniper one is pretty awesome tbh. And cant beat a bit of Delerium!


----------



## Crooksy

what's the song in the 5th video


----------



## Tech-Boy

Nice, looks like MW2 will have a nice campaign, but went down hill in multiplayer.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

And those people should/will eventually be banned.
I had almost every cutscenes and gameplay portion from beginning to end on Youtube last week. Activision banned me -.-


----------



## SLeeZeY

Haha why would you post stuff knowing you'd get banned. Anyways most people that work in warehouses have had this game all week, seems 50/50 on how good it is though, which sounds iffy.


----------



## spice003

the game play in sniper video is unrealistic you cant aim that fast with a sniper rifle.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


the game play in sniper video is unrealistic you cant aim that fast with a sniper rifle.


It's called a "game" and not "real life".


----------



## halifax1

Again, YouTube gameplay videos are NOT News.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


the game play in sniper video is unrealistic you cant aim that fast with a sniper rifle.


taking down a helicopter with a single sniper rifle shot while teetering on the edge of a waterfall is unrealistic. That's why it is called a video game.


----------



## StarlessKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


the game play in sniper video is unrealistic you cant aim that fast with a sniper rifle.


There are people here actually arguing against this poster using "it's a video game" as an excuse? We all saw the same videos right? Split second aim, fire, kill shots with a sniper rifle? Evidently those players are well versed in how the game transitions from wide field of view to scope view and can tell where the center mark is without even looking.

For that matter there are people that can aim that precisely using a thumb pad? No wonder console gamers are content with their FPSes. Personally I find the controls are either too stiff or too loose and can't aim nearly as well, but obviously that's just me.


----------



## CoreXE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


uh belongs in PC gaming, this isn't news.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Again, YouTube gameplay videos are NOT News.


Sorry guys, I'm not perfect, I do make mistakes. But noone has told me this before, despite I've posted YouTube videos to News several times. I won't do this again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crooksy*


what's the song in the 5th video


PM'ed you.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

FFS I can't decide whether to get this for console or PC.


----------

